# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquarama 2011 - Singapore

## mlgt

Are there any forum members visiting this show? 

I will be visiting the show on the 27th -28th and then continuing my travels to Hong Kong and China.

Be nice to meet some other members from here or even if you are entering the competition??

----------


## Shadow

of course, some of us probably even participate in the competition

----------


## mlgt

Excellent. I hope those who enter be known so I can at least make an introduction. Its a long flight from London  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Just FYI, on the 27th is basically just for trade visitors. Visiting hours on the 28th for the general public is from 1pm to 8pm, in case you turn up on the 27th and get turned away.

I will be attending this show on the 27th probably with my girlfriend. Going to have a look and hopefully pick up something nice if I come across anything interesting.

----------


## benlauhh

Hi All! I've just gotten into this hobby and have not been to previous Aquarama before. I am looking to get some equipment like canisters and solenoid and am wondering if I could shop for such items during the exhibition? Would it be worthwhile ie cheaper or promotional tie-ups, freebies?

----------


## keithtang

I will be there too.. But not sure which day.

Yes can get stuff cheaper but mostly is on the last day, late afternoon.

----------


## SeahSengYong

What is the exact date? Venue?
Is it this month or next?

----------


## Alexem

Aquarama 2011 from 26 at 29 of may.


Natural Aquascaping - Planted Aquarium Blog

Http://naturalaquascaping.blogspot.com

----------


## barmby

yes yes it is happening next week! yipee

----------


## barmby

Please join us. Open link:

http://aquarama.com.sg/exhibition/event-programme

29 May 2011 (Sunday)
8:30am  9:00am Farm Visit Registration Hall 602
9:00am  6:00pm Farm Visits

----------


## sungod666

anybody going together? anyone can bring me in during trade days? worried public days will be too crowded to find parking. somemore suntec cannot make it, no valet. nearest is meritus

----------


## sungod666

i thought the farm visit not open to singaporeans? read from the website or form i remember

----------


## spikey

Benching in for participants today!

----------


## barmby

I am not sure about the farm visit. You may want to call the organiser or read the webpage carefully. I think the planted tank competition had started yesterday. Shadow is our candidate!

----------


## Fei Miao

> Shadow is our candidate!


Yes! :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## barmby

Williamng also our candidate

----------


## barmby

Not forgetting ahuyeo. All the best. Sorry for others whom I fail to recognize. You guys are simply the best. Holding up the hobby. 


Lastly, there is one ultra babe (lady) doing up a tank closest to the reef tank competition. She is in spaghetti tank top today. Its one in million that you see lady do planted tank.

----------


## Shadow

yeah, I wonder if she is a local

----------


## LittleGreenServices

LOL! So Colin, didnt take pic of the lady in spaghetti strap? I already give you a hint to check out who she is.  :Razz:  This year our scapes are very horrible due to all these distractions.  :Embarassed: 

For the rest, nice meeting all of you but because of the tight schedule, did get a chance to intro and talk to one another. There will be a chance later on fri.

----------


## williamng

Sorry Robert, accidentally post using our merchant account  :Smile: 

I think she should be local. So Colin, can you take up the task to check her out?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## barmby

Yeah guys. You all are winners. No worries. I hate hearing from people... "my tank can do better but i couldn't take part for some shhhh reason"

----------


## barmby

This is seriously world exclusive.

Go to http://www.plecoclub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2131

----------


## Stuporman

I got judge pass and seminar speaker pass. Maybe someone can take one of my passes for the trade days.

Just kidding. I'm not allowed to do that, of course.

----------


## barmby

hi hi.. you have judge pass for what cat?

----------


## marcusth

how much is the admission ?? i never been to one and really want to look aroundand learn more

----------


## barmby

hi marcus, must go
28 May 2011 (Saturday) 1.00pm-8.00pm (Public)
29 May 2011 (Sunday) 10.00am-7.00pm (Public)

[Public Admission Fee]
S$8 per adult & Free for Children below 12 years old

----------


## marcusth

Yeah i surely be there..probably will bump into you hahah... really looking into it

----------


## Stuporman

> hi hi.. you have judge pass for what cat?


New species/variety

I have an invitation to the cocktail reception on Thursday 6-8 pm in Suntec that I will not use. I can give it to anyone has a trade pass and wants to go.

----------


## barmby

Great to see you post again in AQ. See you around. I will be manning the Pleco Club Singapore booth. You can give it to me, if you would like.

----------


## Stuporman

I'll be at the show this afternoon. I'll just drop the invitation off at the PCS booth, then.

----------


## dkk08

So on sat and sun we cannot use the trade pass rite? I've yet to go down...

----------


## felix_fx2

Pcs booth what number?

----------


## Fei Miao

> So on sat and sun we cannot use the trade pass rite? I've yet to go down...


Sat morning still trade, only in the afternoon that it's open to public, 

Why would it be a problem on sun with trade pass?

----------


## barmby

Hello Stuporman~ My apology that I couldn't say hi. Hope you drop by again. We can say hi if you have time. Cheerios..

Hello marcusth, call me when you get to suntec.

----------


## dkk08

ok great will drop by on sat or sun then...

----------


## limz_777

curious whats farm visit about ? anyone have a clue about it ? and regards to the competition , is it ongoing or judge by friday

----------


## Stuporman

> Hello Stuporman~ My apology that I couldn't say hi. Hope you drop by again. We can say hi if you have time. Cheerios..


I gave my talk at 3:00 pm today and am done for the show. Sorry, but I spent very little time at the show today. I think I spent more time at the book fair down on the 4th floor. They had some decent fish books there.

----------


## hellomyfriend

i will be going down this sunday ! to see see look look

----------


## barmby

> curious whats farm visit about ? anyone have a clue about it ? and regards to the competition , is it ongoing or judge by friday


The farm visits are only applicable to the foreign delegates. The competition is being displayed. The judging happened on Wednesday. Result are out

Stuporman, looks like I have missed you totally. Didn't access AQ during trade hours.

----------


## zacks

whoa.....so it's better go at saturday or sunday ?

anyway is it any rumour for item or anything that would be sale on the last day ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## limz_777

[QUOTE=barmby;593476]The farm visits are only applicable to the foreign delegates. The competition is being displayed. The judging happened on Wednesday. Result are out

thanks for the info

----------


## barmby

> whoa.....so it's better go at saturday or sunday ?
> 
> anyway is it any rumour for item or anything that would be sale on the last day ?


Saturday

There will be items for sale I guess.

----------


## leonard6july

anyone got pictures of the enteries?

----------


## Shadow

Picture is not mine, taken from Aquamoss

1st place tank #5

Attachment 23618

2nd place tank #6

Attachment 23619

3rd place tank #2

Attachment 23620

----------


## Shadow

tank #1

Attachment 23621

tank #3

Attachment 23622

tank #4

Attachment 23623

----------


## Shadow

1st place, tank #2

Attachment 23624

2nd place, tank #3

Attachment 23625

3rd place, tank #5

Attachment 23626

tank #1

Attachment 23627

tank #4

Attachment 23628

----------


## Shadow

tank #6

Attachment 23629

tank #7

Attachment 23630

tank #8

Attachment 23631

tank #9

Attachment 23632

tank #10

Attachment 23633

----------


## leonard6july

Wow. Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the red one anyone know what plants used for that scape?

----------


## Sword

Astonishing.

----------


## limz_777

agreed the 3rd place layout is refreshing ,feels like _autumn_ _time_ , the substrate is sudo sand ?

by the way , anyone seen the blenny under the taiwan r.o.c. , i ask the staff she said its freshwater

----------


## RonWill

Guys, what's the dimensions like for those 'nano cube' tanks? 12 inches cube? I like the layout of the first nano and probably very low maintenance as well.

----------


## marcusth

Very refreshing this year layout....nice !!

----------


## barmby

The result-

Heartbreaking pictures:- hhaaa...

----------


## hellomyfriend

FT/3 Droolsss

----------


## tiintinn

Think there is new led lights, very nice, clean, streamline design  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

Congrats Robert on winning the nano tank.... looks a bit like "Miracle"... in fact... the wood looks very similar.  :Smile: 

Colin - congrats also on Pleco Class 3!

----------


## barmby

tintin, this type of light set is quite neat. i have checked it out too.

hi zonkkie, thanks! you actually notice huh!.. : )

----------


## ZackZhou

Yea, Robert! Gratz. Got lgs's leaflet at blue planet. Then I realize you got both 1st and 2nd. Heeheehee. 
Wonder where all the wood and rock comes from. Hardly see it in sg

----------


## barmby

> Wow. Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the red one anyone know what plants used for that scape?


It could be armenia, rotala and Rotala wallichii

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats Robert on winning the nano tank.... looks a bit like "Miracle"... in fact... the wood looks very similar.


thanks, I have to tear down my unfinished scape for this but it worthed  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> It could be armenia, rotala and Rotala wallichii


I didn't pay much attention, but I thing at a glance it is Myriophyllum matogrossense red

----------


## barmby

Ok I see.. You are correct. I thought I was sure that the ones at the rear is rotala wallichii

----------


## longcheeze

Looks like will upgrade my light set when the time comes.
So nice.
Thanks.

----------


## gryphon

> The result-
> 
> Heartbreaking pictures:- hhaaa...


Congrats Robert, saw your winning nano tanks posted on your wife's FB. An ex-colleauge of hers.

----------


## mlgt

I enjoyed my visit and my fish visits. Nice to meet you Ron. Look forward getting in touch with you in the future. Thanks for a few members who took the time to take me around the fish shops in Singapore in my short stay. 

Regards

Ricky

----------


## RonWill

> I enjoyed my visit and my fish visits. Nice to meet you Ron. Look forward getting in touch with you in the future


 Ricky, the pleasure is all mine.

It was delightful to have you, Darren and friends pop by the shop. The schedule over the past couple of days have been, for lack of a better word, mind-boggling, to meet the many guests from across the big pond and those from the Asia-Pacific rim as well (having a helluva time trying to remember their names too!).

Please convey my regards to Darren and do tell him that his enthusiasm with plants and their propagation is highly infectious but inspiring, and I'd love to exchange more off-beat ideas with him!!

Anyhow, I'll sign up with LFC soon and chat up with you guys then. Take care and do enjoy what the rest of South East Asia has to offer.

----------


## mlgt

Thanks Ron. I know it is hard to keep up. Darren had to do a write up on everything too  :Smile: 

We both have your email so will keep in contact. Im sure you both will be exchanging emails daily with the out of box ideas for propergation methods and rare plants.

Speak soon.

R

----------


## williamng

> Yea, Robert! Gratz. Got lgs's leaflet at blue planet. Then I realize you got both 1st and 2nd. Heeheehee. 
> Wonder where all the wood and rock comes from. Hardly see it in sg


The rocks are our personal collection. Cant find it anywhere else. The wood is just standard redmoor wood. There is a lot in Blue Planet, Nature Aquarium, Y618, Seaview aquarium. Initially it is light brown like what you saw in the 90cm Planted tank 1. When it is season (After you put it in your tank for 6 months), it will turn dark brown like Robert's tree.  :Razz:

----------


## felix_fx2

Grats shadow on the win in nano class. No wonder the moss looked similar.

90cm 3rd place Same concept as Ada contest entry? My co commented

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats Robert, saw your winning nano tanks posted on your wife's FB. An ex-colleauge of hers.


haha thanks, I have not login facebook for years ... :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

> Grats shadow on the win in nano class. No wonder the moss looked similar.


Thanks. Yeah, all the materials are from my 2ft tank  :Razz: , thus look familiar  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

I visited Aquarama on Saturday to see if I could pick up a new Eheim filter but the model I wanted was not available. The absence of some Japanese exhibitors this time was clearly felt. I missed the new products from them. Each Aquarama I'd go to see what new stuff they came up with. This year's Aquarama to me personally, was a slight disappointment.

On the other hand, I did get to see some new items, and one that caught my fancy was the Eubiq electrical system. It was a neat and safe way to get an electrical socket in our cabinets etc. The price was a little steep but for the simplicity, it was a great idea.

The Triops from a Taiwanese company was something else I wanted but by the time I arrived it was sold out.  :Sad:

----------


## Mr Dee

Hi Ron was fantastic to meet you and finally get to visit the shop,,, indeed bro we will stay in touch.. i'm looking forward to exchangeing both ideas and plants/mosses with you. 
Was great to meet other Singapore hobbyists,, esp A big thankyou to Alvin for makeing us feel so welcome, really enjoyed the wine bro..
looking forward to meeting up again when I visit Singapore next year... 
keep in touch guys
all the best ... Darren

----------

